# problema con gentoo

## yealexxx

hola!!

he instalado gentoo almenos unas 30 veces configurando el kernel de mil maneras pero el resultado al momento de reiniciar la maquina es siempre el mismo

espero que alguien me pueda ayudar pues no he podido saber porque gentoo es tan bueno.

Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #1

Call Trace:

 [<c0604dc5>] ? printk+0x18/0x1a

 [<c0604cb0>] panic+0x57/0x154

 [<c0880973>] setup_IO_APIC+0x73a/0x76e

 [<c087cbc9>] native_smp_prepare_cpus+0x343/0x3a5

 [<c0102bc6>] ? ret_from_fork+0x6/0x1c

 [<c0874742>] ? kernel_init+0x0/0x1a2

 [<c0874789>] kernel_init+0x47/0x1a2

 [<c0874742>] ? kernel_init+0x0/0x1a2

 [<c01031be>] kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x18

----------

## gringo

bienvenido  :Smile: 

tienes alguna posibilidad de poner el log completo ? 

Dice al final algo como " Kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block blablabla" ??

saluetes

----------

## yealexxx

hola ps aqui esta todo lo que pude capturar gracias por la respuesta

Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work!  Boot with apic=debug

and send a report.  Then try booting with the 'noapic' option.

Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #1

Call Trace:

 [<c0604dc5>] ? printk+0x18/0x1a

 [<c0604cb0>] panic+0x57/0x154

 [<c0880973>] setup_IO_APIC+0x73a/0x76e

 [<c087cbc9>] native_smp_prepare_cpus+0x343/0x3a5

 [<c0102bc6>] ? ret_from_fork+0x6/0x1c

 [<c0874742>] ? kernel_init+0x0/0x1a2

 [<c0874789>] kernel_init+0x47/0x1a2

 [<c0874742>] ? kernel_init+0x0/0x1a2

 [<c01031be>] kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x18

----------

## quilosaq

Dinos algo sobre el hardware de tu máquina: procesador(,es), memoria, hd,s, ¿portátil?

Si has seguido la guía de instalación de gentoo habrás arrancado con algún CD o DVD. Podrías publicar la salida del comando

```
dmesg
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Está mas que claro que por algún motivo el APIC no está funcionando como el kernel espera que funcione. El causante de esto suele ser un BIOS o Motherboard con algún bug conocido (o no) según tengo entendido.

El mismo mensaje de error te está diciendo cual es la solución: Desactiva APIC pasándole como opción al kernel noapic durante el booteo.

Este cambio se puede hacer persistente editando el menú de grub desde el archivo /boot/grub/grub.conf o en caliente y al vuelo (se pierde al reiniciar) presionando la tecla [E] en el menú de grub durante el arranque.

Lo importante es que la línea que hace mención a tu kernel:

```
kernel <tu kernel> root <tu root>
```

Diga:

```
kernel <tu kernel> root <tu root> noapic
```

Obviamente con toda la parafernalia adicional que la línea contenga en función de si usas un initram, splash y demás...

Salud!

----------

## yealexxx

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Está mas que claro que por algún motivo el APIC no está funcionando como el kernel espera que funcione. El causante de esto suele ser un BIOS o Motherboard con algún bug conocido (o no) según tengo entendido.
> 
> El mismo mensaje de error te está diciendo cual es la solución: Desactiva APIC pasándole como opción al kernel noapic durante el booteo.
> 
> Este cambio se puede hacer persistente editando el menú de grub desde el archivo /boot/grub/grub.conf o en caliente y al vuelo (se pierde al reiniciar) presionando la tecla [E] en el menú de grub durante el arranque.
> ...

 

Hola gracias por la respuesta y una pregunta mas donde puedo encontrar informacion acerca de todo lo que me mecionas aqui?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No sé si me estás preguntando acerca de como solucionar tu problema o estás buscando aprender mas al respecto. En el segundo caso: En Google sobra información al respecto.

En el primero, por ejemplo, solo modifica la línea que menciona al kernel en tu /boot/grub/grub.conf y agregale: noapic.

Salud!

----------

## yealexxx

Hola muchas gracias por las respuestas entonces la linea modificada deberia de quedar algo asi:

default 0

timeout 30

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda3 noapic

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Si deberia quedar asi..

Lo que hago yo para no andar editando 1000 veces el fichero grub.conf es editarlo solamente para 1 arranque (el cambio no queda guardado en el fichero grub.conf) es sencillo..

Cuando arranque tu pc y te muestre la linea que tengas de grub por ej: 'Linux Gentoo...' ahi pulsas la tecla 'e',.

Despues te aparecera algo similar a esto: 'kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda3' . Con lo que pulsando otra vez la tecla 'e' nos da la opción de editarlo.

Ahora añadimos al final 'noapic' quedandose asi:

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda3 noapic

Pulsamos la tecla 'Intro' y la tecla 'b' para bootear con el cambio hehcho.

Si te funciona ya sabes que cuando arranque gentoo debes de plasmar ese cambio en el fichero grub.conf.

Un saludo.

----------

## mario291187

 *yealexxx wrote:*   

> hola!!
> 
> he instalado gentoo almenos unas 30 veces configurando el kernel de mil maneras pero el resultado al momento de reiniciar la maquina es siempre el mismo
> 
> espero que alguien me pueda ayudar pues no he podido saber porque gentoo es tan bueno.
> ...

 

Hola, si tienes dudas de como configurar y compilar el kernel, puedes probar mientras genkernel,

y le pasas un parámetro para que te configure el grub automáticamente

~# emerge genkernel

~# emerge gentoo-sources 

copias la configuración del kernel que viene en el cd de instalación (genkernel le hace un oldconfig al kernel):

~# zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

Personalizas, compilas el kernel y configuras el cargador de arranque 

~# genkernel --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all

saludos  :Wink: 

----------

